# Files cannot be deleted and keep coming back



## SlientThinker (Apr 24, 2008)

The files keep coming back even though I sent to the recycle bin and empty them again and again.
But the files just keep coming back when I restart or shut down.Please help if you know any answer.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

SlientThinker,

What kind of files keep coming back? I ask because Windows has a feature to prevent the deletion of necessary operating system files.

Another possibility is that the files that keep coming back are being generated automatically by an application or operating system component.

If you provide a bit more detail about the types and location(s) of files in question - I might be able to provide more detail.

- John


----------



## SlientThinker (Apr 24, 2008)

Any files,which includes installers like DeepFreeze,Eraser etc.Even document files that were deleted came back after restarting or shutting down.:wave:


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

SlientThinker,

Are you logging into a Domain? In a domain environment, your profile can be configured to replicate/sync files between your network profile and your domain PC upon login/logout.

Are the files in question local or on some shared drive/device? Are you logging in as an administrator or account with administrator rights? Have you installed any third party software or file management tools?

There's also a feature in Vista which maintains previous versions of files & folders. This could be an issue.

- John


----------



## SlientThinker (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh I am connected to the domain and I am the adminstrator.So what should I do to stop the file from replicating?
Thanks for the help.:laugh:


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

SlientThinker,

Your issue is likely a result of Folder Redirection configured on your domain. You're using a roaming profile that copies and replicates/synchronizes your user profile to & from the the server and your client PC when you login and logout of the domain. This can cause files to re-appear if you're deleting them locally instead of on the server.

Login as Administrator to your 2003 Server. Open up the Microsoft Management Console. Press F1 to bring up the HELP screen for the Management Console, Click on the "Search" tab at the top, type Folder Redirection in the search box, then locate the entry "Folder Direction" under the category "Group Policy Management". This has detailed information about folder redirection and how to control it using the Group Policy Management features of Server 2003.

Hope this helps.

- John


----------

